# Whats the best looking, ugliest, and most ridiculous cigar band?



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

In your opinion what is the best looking cigar band, what is the ugliest cigar band and what is the most ridiculous looking cigar band you have ever seen?

*My opinions:*
*best looking:*








*Ugliest:*








*Most Ridiculous:*


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

IMO -
Cohiba is definitely classy and vintage like.
CAO Brazilia looks wonderful on a cigar
I like the Alec Bradley Tempus band


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Best:

Ugliest:










Most ridiculous:


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Best: any of the Man O' War bands. Those things look awesome.

Ugliest: discontinued orange banded Diesels seen here: Cigars International - Gonz's Pick

Most ridiculous: I agree with LosingSleep. What the hell are those?


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Best looking...










Sorry, but I hate the Padron x000 bands!! Ugliest.










I love the Man O' War bands, but they are pretty ridiculous.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Dan-Hur said:


> Best: any of the Man O' War bands. Those things look awesome.
> 
> Ugliest: discontinued orange banded Diesels seen here: Cigars International - Gonz's Pick
> 
> Most ridiculous: I agree with LosingSleep. What the hell are those?


Right? A cigar should look inviting and those look like party favors.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> Best looking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree EXCEPT I own the most ridiculous band!









Edit: its a Macanudo Maduro Vintage 1997 Reserva Dorada 2010


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Mhouser7 said:


> I agree EXCEPT I own the most ridiculous band!
> 
> View attachment 32934


Oh shit!

Is that the one that won't come off if the humidity is too high?

That is pretty ridiculous. :r


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Toss up between the Skull & Bone band for its simplicity, and the HdM Epicure band for the best looking.

Ugliest, I'd agree on the x000 series Padron.

Most ridiculous/ornate is the Opus X.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I think a lot of bands have cool features to them. That's why I take them and scan them. Some of them are like little works of art. Best looking (imo) of the ones I've scanned so far....










I like how DPG puts the American and Cuban flags on this band

This one just makes me want to yell, "THIS IS SPARTA!!"



























I added the Padron, because while it is rather simple, it's cool because of all the anti-counterfeit measures they take. Opus X is the same way, except they go even further. They put inks in the bands that can't be copied to the true color. The bands are kept in a locked room and can only be checked out by rollers in batches of 100. Everything that is checked out must be accounted for after they are applied. Any bands that are trashed are burned. Kinda crazy.

I'll combine Ugliest/Most Ridiculous. These cigars are actually very good, but I think the band hurts their sales because how can you take this seriously?


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

love the bolivar and cohiba just because of class and simplicity. really not a fan of the gurkha bands... those new alec bradley new york bands with the empire state building on them are nice...


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

I like an ornate band (a well-done ornate band), so I'm partial to the ESG and Opus X...

Then again, the simplicity of the PSD No. 4 has always struck chord as well.

How's that for splitting it down the middle?

For the most ridiculous (and funniest) bands, check out CI's "The Unsmokeables" (Ron Mexico, anyone?)


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Best Looking: hands down My Father Le Petite Bijou 1922 (already shown below)
Ugliest: Greycliff cigars
Ridiculous: Any of the Gurkhas


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with the Nick's stick..they are a good cheap cigar, but their band/logo makes you cringe.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

For ugliest, I have to say Bolivar. Take a close look... that is one funny looking SOB!

Not sure if Opus is the best looking, most ridiculous, or both.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Coolest - Man O' War, Opus X, Padilla 1932, others mentioned

Ugliest - Montecristo, Padron, CAO (Except America)

Ridiculous - Hands down, Ron Mexico


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Hoplophile said:


> For ugliest, I have to say Bolivar. Take a close look... that is one funny looking SOB!
> 
> Not sure if Opus is the best looking, most ridiculous, or both.
> 
> ...


We're watching you


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Coolest would be the Ashton ESG.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

dirletra said:


> Coolest would be the Ashton ESG.


It makes me want to go stay in a small village by the water, kick back in a hammock between two palm trees, and have a cigar.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Ugliest:










Most ridiculous:








[/QUOTE]

WIN ^

roflmao


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Best Looking: My Father Le 2010
worst looking: Maroma cigar bands (blehhhh)
Most ridiculous: Victor Saint Clair Bohemians


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LosingSleep said:


> Most ridiculous:


Ahh but it is not marketing, as I was told by the manufacturer himself, on this forum recently. Still LMAO. ound:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> We're watch you


Seriously, this guy creeps me out. I love Bolis, and with most cigars, I tend to take off the band after it warms up enough to come off freely and admire it while I smoke. But Bolivars I have to turn the thing around so he isn't staring at me! :rotfl:


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Ahh but it is not marketing, as I was told by the manufacturer himself, on this forum recently. Still LMAO. ound:


Well that's good. I noticed them at the B&M next to these:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LosingSleep said:


> Well that's good. I noticed them at the B&M next to these:


BWAAAHAAAAHaaaaahaaahaaa! ROTFLMAOP...... :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh: NICE! (Bump coming to an amusement park near you soon brother)


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Best looking hands down is the MOW Virtue. Perfect balance of simplicity and detail

Not a big fan of the Triple Maduro. Its too blingly for me


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

For my money, the best looking cigar band is on the Davidoff Millenium cigars. Classy, timeless and understated.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Can't believe no one mentioned this one yet - La Aroma de Cuba bands are works of art, IMO. 
Gran Habano has some nice looking bands, too.

Ugliest? Flor de Oliva, hands down.

Most ridiculous - 5 Vegas Gold comes to mind. That thing takes up half the cigar. And of course CI's Unsmokeables....but they get credit for being funny ;-)


----------



## Nate G (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't know enough bands to give a comprehensive opinion, but as of right now I'd go with:

Best looking, I love the Tempus' band. (Most of AB's are very nice looking imo.)

Ugly, I agree with the x000 Padrons.

And I don't know if it's the -most- rediculous, but Opus X are up there.


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Best looking IMHO and shocked no one has mentioned it yet has to be the NC San Cristobals. I wish I could find a big one to hang on the wall of my cigar room.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Ligero Mike said:


> Best looking IMHO and shocked no one has mentioned it yet has to be the NC San Cristobals. I wish I could find a big one to hang on the wall of my cigar room.


Best Avatar of 2010


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

cool:
















bad:
















ridiculous:








friggin huge


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree with Blackham about the Sancho Panza band. I always thought they looked crude and unappetizing - i quickly got over it and tried one. I loved it- great smoke for the money. What the hell I'm not smoking the band anyway


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

i have to disagree, I find the padron x000, monecristo brown bands to be classics. 

For ridiculous though I'd say the perdomo lot23 bands or the 5vegas miami. both huge ass bands that are just ridiculous.


----------



## dswoishii (Oct 7, 2007)

Best: non cuban San Cristobal
Worst: LA Unica
Rediculous: Dirty Rat


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Best looking:


Worst:
ANY of the Thompson house brands.

Most ridiculous:
I must agree with Berger & Argenti entubado, or whatever it's called.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I really like the Sultan Bands

The G.A.R. band is plain to the point of being generic. Great cigar, but band sucks.


----------



## DrBoomBoom (Dec 13, 2010)

I think the Diamond Crown Maximus is gorgeous.....


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

dswoishii said:


> Best: non cuban San Cristobal
> Worst: LA Unica
> Rediculous: Dirty Rat


What's wrong with the Dirty Rat?


----------



## Space Cowboy (Nov 25, 2010)

The Ave Maria is great looking.
Helix is just plain ugly.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ligero Mike said:


> Best looking IMHO and shocked no one has mentioned it yet has to be the NC San Cristobals. I wish I could find a big one to hang on the wall of my cigar room.


Can't stop looking at the avatar. Not sure what we're talking abou anymore.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

^This^


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I think Illusione & Epernay are the best looking bands by far. I love the simplicity & elagence.

Other good looking bands would have to include My Father, LADC, and Tatuaje brown red & black.

These are all my favorite smokes too, maybe I am more influenced by the bands than I thought? or vice versa?

Way too many ugly bands out there to think about.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

*Best looking would be:*



















*Ugliest:*


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Yah... I didn't feel like getting out my good camera, cell phone will have to do








Here are some pretty nice bands.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Best: Ava Maria and the San Miguel (I absolutely love these bands even though they are huge)

Bad: Graycliff G2

Ridiculous: CAO America ( I really like them but they remind me of the new BioShock game)


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

The one that always makes me cringe a little is ACID.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

La Sirena may win both awards.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

BMack said:


> The one that always makes me cringe a little is ACID.


Eh, that's probably the cigar, not the band.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

My favorites are San Cristobal, My Father 1922, the original 601 red, all the Man O Wars, the virtue is perfect for the cigar that it is. I also like the Padilla habano, the orange/yellow screams juicy habano.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I have seen the Capoeira bands and I just want to laugh. I think that's the joke: I have heard from very trusted sources that they are REALLY good smokes.....

Another one that made me laugh was this one called Avocado. It had a picture of an Avocado on the band. That was funny. I heard the smoke was complete dog rocket.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

BKDW said:


> I have seen the Capoeira bands and I just want to laugh. I think that's the joke: I have heard from very trusted sources that they are REALLY good smokes.....
> 
> Another one that made me laugh was this one called Avocado. It had a picture of an Avocado on the band. That was funny. I heard the smoke was complete dog rocket.


Ha ha as a semi pro breakdancer I love the capoeira band. It looks just like a move we do in breakin. I havent met many other breakers that enjoy fine cigars. Ive been meaning to try one of those capoeiras J.Fuego puts out some great smokes. I love the Delirium and the 777.

This is a vid of me a few years ago. Keep in mind I was rehabing from knee surgery when this was filmed. I assure you Im way better than this.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

BKDW said:


> Another one that made me laugh was this one called Avocado. It had a picture of an Avocado on the band. That was funny. I heard the smoke was complete dog rocket.


Yep, they're horrible. I reviewed one and posted it on here somewhere.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Haha well a couple ridiculous looking bands were on my very first sampler I bought!

The "Ron Mexico" cigar has this guy like running and it's just stupid looking!

Another one is the "Hesitant Pirate" which is just a goofy name in the beginning but then it's got this goofy looking pirate all smiling and you think to yourself, I don't want to smoke a cartoon cigar haha!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> The "Ron Mexico" cigar has this guy like running and it's just stupid looking!


You'd think it was even funnier if you got the joke. Hint - the guy is standing in the same position as the guy on the Heisman trophy.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> You'd think it was even funnier if you got the joke. Hint - the guy is standing in the same position as the guy on the Heisman trophy.


Right right! The whole Michael Vick thing right? I've heard rumors about that and all lol


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Here are my favs
















Ugly

Ridiculous


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Right right! The whole Michael Vick thing right? I've heard rumors about that and all lol


Hopefully you don't get the herpes when you smoke it.
:lol:


----------



## rhmills (Nov 26, 2010)

Most ridiculous would be the Perdomo Inmenso.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

rhmills said:


> Most ridiculous would be the Perdomo Inmenso.


Haha oh! You make a good point there! I've got one sitting in my Humi right now! It's pretty goofy! It'll get some laughs if I pull it out at a party or something lol!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

rhmills said:


> Most ridiculous would be the Perdomo Inmenso.


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

The Best Band - El Centurion from DPG. Very ornate and almost extravagant. These characteristics appeal to me.

The Ugliest Band - The new 601 (Rocky Patel era) bands are very unattractive. This is unfortunate because I really liked the original 601 bands.

Most Ridiculous - La Sirena. The band is GINORMOUS. On the Corona, Robusto, and Belicoso, you have to remove the band about 10 mins. in. These are terrific smokes, BTW, and being critical of the band is nit-picking. But they should re-design it so that it's not so garish.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I actually love the simplicity of the brown Padron x000 sticks. Very nice in my eyes. I also really like the Frank LLaneza band. The green really pops out!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

I think the Brick House bands have a simplicity and elegance to them. Maybe I'm biased because I love 'em though.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Ryan we are on the same page... I didn't want to sound like a Brick House honk but they are my 100% favorite stick and band. Very, very good from the construction, smoke and band!


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

Surfer24 said:


> Hopefully you don't get the herpes when you smoke it.
> :lol:


rofl. i love reading those CI catalogs.


----------

